# Assembler Diskette auswerfen



## Westbär (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
Wie kann ich mit Assembler eine Diskette auswerfen?
Beispielcodes und Tutorials wären gut. 


Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2007)

Geht das denn ueberhaupt? Mir waere nicht bekannt, dass Diskettenlaufwerke einen Auswurfmechanismus haetten der per Software steuerbar ist.


----------



## Westbär (25. Juni 2007)

Hieß es nicht das Assembler mächtig ist und sogut wie alles kann? Darum bin ich mir auch sicher das diese Funktion funktionieren würde. Wenn nicht ist es auch ok.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2007)

Ja, Assembler ist maechtig, und mit Assembler kannst Du im Grunde alles machen *was Dir die Hardware bietet*. Jedoch kannst Du keine Diskette auswerfen wenn fuer den Mechanismus keine Schnittstelle vorhanden ist.


----------



## T0ast3r (26. Juni 2007)

"mächtig" auch nur im Sinne von der direkten Steuerung des Prozessors und der Einheiten
und nein, es gibt keine Routine um eine Diskette auszuwerfen
(lediglich um CD/DVDs auszuwerfen)

Ich habe einmal ein Dokument über die direkte Programmierung von Disketten Laufwerken geschrieben:
http://t0ast3r.t0.ohost.de/sites/tutorials/Programming the Floppy genuine.pdf

lg,

Toaster


----------

